# green anole vs egg eating snake



## hertz32 (May 24, 2008)

I am trying to decide wether to get a green anole or a egg eating snake anyone who can help? please!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi 
ive always been so interested about egg eating snakes,
its amazing watching them eat, well what ive seen on wildlife programmes.


----------



## hertz32 (May 24, 2008)

ye i luv them too!!


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you keep anything already?
Do you have a budget?
Any limitations on things such as what you can feed or vivarium space?

Egg eating snakes need fresh eggs if i remember rightly, and people who keep them also seem to tend to keep birds.. small birds, because even as adults, they could only manage a small chicken egg.. so as a juvi you'd need things like finch eggs which are obviously harder to come by, especially fresh, and it could become expencive.

Anoles cannot really be handled because they will drop their tails, heh.. they also only live for a couple of years.
If you get more than one you'd also have to be pretty sure about sexing them, because you can't really keep males together untill you have a large viv, and even then they may fight.


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

i agrea 100% with PsyKoViggy.Egg eaters are a nightmare to get food for and anoles are a look at pet. Have you not concidered a corn or beardied dragon ?
Both are normaly good natured, easy to get food for and the husbandry is pretty basic if its your first herp.


----------



## hertz32 (May 24, 2008)

cant get a corn they grow too big and mi gf would freak if i had to feed a bearded dragon. she sez 1 of the 2


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

To be honest, you shouldn't really be considering an animal simply because your girlfriend said thats what you can have.
If you don't have an interest, proper knowledge or be 100% sure you can always correctly care for the animal, it is better not to get it at all.

Not trying to put you off getting a reptile, but i wouldn't really consider either of these species good starter reps, and it would be aweful if you got an egg eater and then realised you couldn't find the right sized fresh eggs for it on a regular basis, or bought an anole and then got bored of it because you couldn't take it out and handle it.

I take it the issue here is feeding mice and live insects?
I can understand her not wanting crickets around the house, nasty smelly things, heheh.
In which case Blue Tongued Skinks may be a species for you to consider as they are good starter reptiles, not too demanding, become dog tame with regular handling from a young age and the meat portion of their diet can be cooked chicken or a low fat, high meat content cat food.

At the end of the day, it's going to be your new pet, and you are the one whos going to have to care for it, so really i'm just warning against making a decision that is right for your girlfriend, but not for you or indeed the animal.

Good luck with what ever you decide!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

hertz32 said:


> cant get a corn they grow too big and mi gf would freak if i had to feed a bearded dragon. she sez 1 of the 2


Corns aint big snakes ???? why doncha just get a blooming slowworm


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

lol sounds like a good idea


----------



## kitkat (May 27, 2008)

Hi, i know nothing about anoles but i have just got two baby egg eating snakes (not for sale). They are great snakes but do have their problems:
If you buy young snakes you will have two feed them finch eggs which are very difficult to find and are not for sale on the web (if they are can someone let me know where). I get them free from my local pet shop as they sell finches and give me the odd eggs they get but this is not really a reliable supply. Adult snakes will eat quail eggs normally for sale on ebay. 
I have heard they are difficult to get feeding and need syringe feeding but i have not had that problem. They also need high humidity and can have problems shedding but i have been lucky with this as well.
I have the Montane/Atra species which their is very little info about on the web, you wont find the care sheets for them like you will with the corn snake.
The snakes normally spend the day hiding in the nest i made them and only come out late evening, but they are great fun to watch when they do come out as they like climbing over everything. Watch out as if they can escape they will! Mine are also ok to be handled but they were CB.
If you can get the eggs and are willing to search for care info they are great small snakes with no sharp teeth and no need for mice in the freezer!


----------

